# Do you wear hearing protection?



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Years ago, I went to see an ENT doc about this ringing I have in my ears. He tested and found moderate hearing loss for someone my age. I think I was mid 20's. My father being as hard of hearing as anyone I know, I took it to heart that I didn't want to lose any more than what I already did. 

I wear hearing protection almost all the time at work, especially framing. Finish work it's not so bad. 

The frequency range that is the worst is actually the most sensitive to me. A skilsaw running 7/16" OSB really rings the drums. And especially the framing nailer.

I worked with one individual in Seattle exclusively, almost like a partnership, we tag teamed quite a few homes. He cut, I nailed. After the hearing test, we sat down and did a little unofficial figuring. We both agreed we went through a box of gun nails a day, more or less, for at least a year straight. Easy to do with sheathing. 4000 nails a day x 250 days = 1 million nails.

That meant I heard that nail gun "bang" going off a million times....in a year. Multiply it roughly with the 25 years I've been doing this....not good. That is nuts. That is why I wear hearing protection almost all the time now.

That is the first advice I give to anyone working for me or with me, wear hearing protection. Your hearing does not come back and they can't fix it with surgery. Nothing more irritating than someone going "what?" a thousand times a day.

I use these little dudes. So far I found them the best to my conditions.

http://www.amazon.com/Howard-Leight-Max-1-Plugs-Uncorded/dp/B0013A0C0Y


----------



## BillD (Jun 9, 2008)

WHAT! Just kidding, I wear hearing protection most times I am running shop equipment and the router. I already have some hearing loss due to a perforated ear drum from an ear infection so I probably should wear it all the time, even though I am not running the saws or nailers all the time like you are. 

Bill


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I should start wearing it more often. Im supprised my ears are as good as they are after going to stupidly loud nights clubs for 15+ years and being a DJ with the headphones cranked up to the max. Perhaps everyone who posts on here can post the type of ear plug/muffs they are using. I cant find any i like.


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm one of those people that say what more often than most. Actually alot more. I played in bands before constuction plus I have a very loud home theatre. Think I'm going to start wearing protection before it's toooo late.

Thanks for the wake up call.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

HUHHHHHHHHH what did you say????
Actually I wish I wore them more when I first started, might have saved some of my hearing!!


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I only wear them if I am doing something that will be louder than normal. Normal being jobsite noises such as: skilsaw, framing nailer, compressor, generator, etc. I worry more about eye and fall protection. Guess I feel I could get by with moderate hearing loss.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I have always worn something like these even when I was first starting out. Guys would always make fun but I didn't care. I like these because you can put them on and take them off easily if you want to talk to someone or something like that.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Saw that ryobi makes a pr that self adjusts so that you can hear someone talking, but it blocks out all the loud noises. Guess it works on some kind of delay. Buddy of mine had a set and I checked them out.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Warren said:


> Saw that ryobi makes a pr that self adjusts so that you can hear someone talking, but it blocks out all the loud noises. Guess it works on some kind of delay. Buddy of mine had a set and I checked them out.


Warren was it these ones and if so how well did they work?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I only tried them for a second. But it was cool to have the noise from the tilesaw blocked out, but when someone spoke to me, I heard them clearly. I think they run about 60 bucks so the price seems ok.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I try to wear protection whenever I am using power tools. I have substantial hearing loss in my left ear, some cumulative, most due to a powder actuated nailer fired in an enclosed building with no hearing protection. Fired one shot, ear has been ringing ever since 2001.:furious:


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

Nope, to late...








​


----------



## carpentershane (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't most of the time, kind of stupid really. My wife gets after me about it all the time. I wear ear plugs when I am running my thickness planer or using a ramset but most of the time I don't. Stupidity running rampant I suppose...


----------



## Aggie67 (Aug 28, 2008)

I damaged my ears when I was 18, doing landscaping (backpack blower). I'm 42, and ever since that summer I have had a constant ringing going on. It's always there. When I shut my eyes at night, when I wake up, all day long. I can't handle quiet rooms or spaces. I have to have a little white noise going on in the back ground, otherwise I'll start to freak. I bought my kids the cheapo Home Depot ear muffs and safety glasses just to get them used to seeing them and wearing them, and the little bags of plugs are everywhere in my house, so hopefully when they get older they'll be used to them, like wearing socks, and not something they'll shun for being uncool or foreign. My 8 year old can roll his own foam plugs and insert them.

Now I keep a box of plugs-on-a-string under the back seat of the truck, next to the first aid kit. I also keep a set tied to the lanyard of my safety glasses, and I'm in the habit now that I put those around my neck at 0600 when I get in the truck, before the key gets turned, and take them off when I pull in my driveway. Rest of the day I have them around my neck, no matter if I'm taking a dump or depositing a check at the bank. 

But it is too late me. The damage is done and will always be there. I wear them just so it doesn't get worse.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

When I enlisted in the Army in 95, the screening medics told me I had lost 40% at 6000hz in my right ear. I am betting that is from all the circular saw work I had done prior without regard to hearing protection. 

I do have some nice custom molded silicone ear plugs that were injection molded. I only use them for rotary hammering or shooting. Other than that, I just tough it out. Dumb, I know.


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

I use a Husqvarna forestry helmet. I would think it would be good for other trades because it offers eye protection as well, no glasses to fog up. Cost is around $40.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Does it have another version with a solid facemask instead of the mesh mask?


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

Husqvarna also makes a construction helmet. Price is about the same. The advantages of the mesh are better ventilation, better visibility (doesn't scratch) and it's easier to keep clean.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Well, working in front of a tablesaw it might let the fine high speed dust through. Not that I would usually need a hard hat in the shop, but it does hold everything together.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

Funny, I just had a hearing test and the Doc says everything is fine, I said "huh?" She says I must have a lazy ear 

I have AO Safety plugs, the kind on a solid band, and have them stashed strategically about. I cannot stand having them in all the time but these are easy to slip on and off when necessary.


----------



## Project_Pat (Jul 13, 2008)

I cant stand to wear ear muff type hearing protection for longer than a few hours..The tension and the heat here make them uncomfortable and irritating.

I like earplugs when I'm cutting OSB or using a die grinder.


----------



## wellbuilthome (Feb 5, 2008)

Ive never thought about wearing ear plugs . I have plugs for indoor shooting . I don't use muffs for out door shooting . 
Power tools don't hurt me at all , nailers ,saws , table saw . 
Ive been running a demo saw for the last to weeks ( cutting paver drive ways & walks ) Started wearing ear plugs a few days ago . I hope the ringing in my ears gos away . John


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

^^^^ How many weeks? ^^^^


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

wellbuilthome said:


> Ive never thought about wearing ear plugs . I have plugs for indoor shooting . I don't use muffs for out door shooting .
> Power tools don't hurt me at all , nailers ,saws , table saw .
> Ive been running a demo saw for the last to weeks ( cutting paver drive ways & walks ) Started wearing ear plugs a few days ago . *I hope the ringing in my ears gos away . *John


 I thought for 20 years that because I could still hear a pin drop, that I would never have hearing problems. Then one day I fired a powder actuated nailer in a 6000 sq. ft. building with a tin roof, glass storefront and concrete floor. It's 7 years now that I've heard ringing in my left ear and have about 40% loss of hearing on that side. Now I wear earmuffs to keep what I have, so when I have grandkids, I will be able to hear them laugh or cry. The greatest gifts of all are most often taken for granted.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

....I was just shooting down track today....half the time I wear it, the other I don't.....but I may think twice now...


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> ....I was just shooting down track today....half the time I wear it, the other I don't.....but I may think twice now...


 you won't go deaf by wearing them.:thumbsup:


----------



## SNC (Dec 2, 2008)

NOPE! I figure a 120mm gun hasnt affected my hearing, nothing on the job will, with the posible exception of a sawzall on sheetmetal.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

SNC said:


> NOPE! I figure a 120mm gun hasnt affected my hearing, nothing on the job will, with the posible exception of a sawzall on sheetmetal.


 It's usually the high pitched sounds that will affect your hearing more so than the lower.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

I've done new construction and remodeling carpentry (10+ years). Never wore ear plugs. Now I'm a tile setter (15+ years). Starting out I had a MK screamer (grinder type ) wet saw. Wore them right away. Wear them all the time. I always have a new pair of muffs and eye protection for any new guy I have with me. The older you get, the more you understand how it matters. Older carpenters I see on jobs are all wearing them now ,too. Too bad we didn't start earlier.

olzo


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I've bought a pair of ear muffs for hearing protection and I love them:thumbsup: Wish I had done it a long time ago!:blink:


----------



## Denny Rossi (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow talk about a dahh moment, I have been out of the feild for a few years and in a shop wharehouse setting with planer, joiner,table saw, mitrebox routers mixers etc. and I have a mentally handicapped guy who is very high functioning working, I always make sur he has eye protection and so on and never even thught about ears. mine were kind of blown from being in a band and playing LOUD, but I will start wearing the product Kent has suggested and make sure sane does aswell ..
THANKS
Denny Rossi
www.artisianconstruction.com www.sealitgreen.com


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

Hearing loss is cumulative. 
Figuring out what works for you is the key to protecting your hearing. 
I have tried several kinds and the one that works for me is:
AearoTaperfit2
Because:
One I can grab in a second.
Hang off my neck.
Is easily replaced.
Doesn't cost an arm and a leg.
Doesn't break easily.
I can keep a few in the truck.
Is no big deal if they are lost.

Hanging off my neck gives me instant availability and is a time saver. 
I buy them by the box so I don't have a excuse to not have one.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

davitk said:


> Funny, I just had a hearing test and the Doc says everything is fine, I said "huh?" She says I must have a lazy ear
> 
> I have AO Safety plugs, the kind on a solid band, and have them stashed strategically about. I cannot stand having them in all the time but these are easy to slip on and off when necessary.


That is what I use in the shop. This is a good reminder for me at 24. I've had my head at the end of to many long boards with another guy banging on the other end. 

All this ringing talk has got me wondering if I have some mild ringing... :sad:


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I've bought a pair of ear muffs for hearing protection and I love them:thumbsup: Wish I had done it a long time ago!:blink:


x2. I have been using mine for 6 months now and I don't see how I ever worked without them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

What did you say?


----------



## StrongTower (Mar 4, 2010)

Noise cancelling earbuds, with foam or triple flange sleeves, and iPhone control. Never miss a phone call, listen to music at a comfortable level, and can wear all day. I love my Shure 215s.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Nothing I hate more than an old deaf carpenter wearing earplugs all day.  Trying to communicate numbers several times a minute and every time you have to wait for him to take his damn earplug out. Or the grinning nod when explaining something and you can tell by the look on his face he never heard a word 


So ear protection now so your not that guy some day.:thumbsup:


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

I bought a set of 3M ear muffs. They're like 30dB reduction. A huge relief when your sitting on a hammer drill all day or shooting off drywall track. I'll even wear them when doing a lot of continuous ripping or chopping on the saws.

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/...ofessional-Hearing-Protector?N=6085561&rt=rud


----------



## barthard (Oct 6, 2009)

I wear muffs all day and have a respirator by the cutoff saw. A day of cutting interlock without them and I can tell that night. The girlfriends always on my back about it.

I always try to get my guys to wear them and have a pair for everyone onsite. Is there any liability associated with not having my guys wearing them?


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

barthard said:


> I wear muffs all day and have a respirator by the cutoff saw. A day of cutting interlock without them and I can tell that night. The girlfriends always on my back about it.
> 
> I always try to get my guys to wear them and have a pair for everyone onsite. Is there any liability associated with not having my guys wearing them?


I'm sure the lawyer sitting across from you someday would be happy to explain that to you. If a woman can get 12 mill for dumping coffee in her lap how much can a good lawyer get for partial hearing loss.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I always had a hearing problem since I was a little kid. Someday I hope they can restore hearing without the use of a aid.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Think about this next time you should have safety glasses on. A high school friend was driving a concrete nail in a brick wall, hit it wrong and it wound up stuck dead center of his left eye.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

r4r&r said:


> Think about this next time you should have safety glasses on. A high school friend was driving a concrete nail in a brick wall, hit it wrong and it wound up stuck dead center of his left eye.


So remember to wear you hearing protection :blink:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

.... no more caps huh?


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

One of the post ended with "now safety glasses are a different story", or something real close and was edited while I was typing that.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Warren said:


> Saw that ryobi makes a pr that self adjusts so that you can hear someone talking, but it blocks out all the loud noises. Guess it works on some kind of delay. Buddy of mine had a set and I checked them out.


My buddy is an army ranger and he was saying their hearing protection blocks out high frequency but enhances low frequency so when they talk to each other they have to whisper. But they come with a price tag of 8 grand


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

I probably should, but then how do i hear the radio :blink:


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

FramingPro said:


> I probably should, but then how do i hear the radio :blink:


use these:
http://www.amazon.com/Howard-Leight-QB2HYG-1-Quiet-Canada/dp/B000LC63XU/ref=pd_sim_sg_1

cheap, easy, always around your neck. use 'em when you're cutting, etc. and then take them off. only takes about 1 second to put them on and another second to take them off. you can even put them on with one hand one side at a time.
really there's no good excuse not to use them.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

FramingPro said:


> I probably should, but then how do i hear the radio :blink:


You turn it up.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

i have the ear bud ones for doing trim in the field that hooks up to the iphone. then its not all quiet while i am working by myself.

in my shop i have a pair of 3m shooting range ear muffs. its second nature to use them now.


----------



## Birch (Jul 20, 2009)

On framing jobs it is still important to be able to communicate, so I use the orange open foam style plugs w/the plastic necklace string. They take the gun percussions and saws down to less painful levels and I can still communicate. If I need a little more ear protection at the cutting tables I stick them in tighter, If I am competing with the radio to give and take measurements back and forth I loosen them up and/or turn off the radio.

I think wearing ear plugs improves hearing in most framing conditions. I can hear the saws working correctly better as they often get louder, or shriller, when a bearing or blade is binding. I can tell if the gun nails are hitting or missing better too. And at the end of the day when I take them out, I can really hear good.

"Wa'd you say?", :blink:

"I said you're an azz hull"

:laughing:


----------



## Jonno (Jan 2, 2012)

Already suffer from mild tinnitus and hearing loss so I wear ear muffs every day for everything. It's insanely frustrating asking people to repeat everything they say (without hearing protection in). 

I have had my hearing tested ask pretty good so I'd hate to think about losing even more or have my tinnitus get worse.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

I've got slight loss in the 375-400hz range. I was tested two years ago when I got fitted for custom molded in-ear monitors (for stage use - I play bass and drums). I pretty much bust out my earmuffs for anything loud now. Today I was modifying a base cabinet to accept a drop-in electric cooktop, plunge cutting with a multi tool. Those tools are freaking loud. So glad I put them on. I felt bad for the other trades working in the same room.


----------



## Mellissam (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm solo, so I don't have to listen to anybody. 
I wear headband style ear protection which really helps me, as I am cranky at the best of times, and the whine of a saw or nail guns irritate me to no end. I constantly wonder why TF I am doing this...
An added benefit is that a client knows when I have them on, fo...:laughing:
When I am done for the day, I take them off and all is good with the world....
Now I have to figure out how to avoid sucking in oily air gun exhaust...wearing an air filter mask...now that really irritates me.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Warren said:


> I only wear them if I am doing something that will be louder than normal. Normal being jobsite noises such as: skilsaw, framing nailer, compressor, generator, etc. I worry more about eye and fall protection. Guess I feel I could get by with moderate hearing loss.


Really? Whenever I see older carpenters saying "What?" all the time, it convinces me to wear them. I don't want to end up that way, do you?

Skilsaw and framing gun is more than loud enough to cause damage. Have you ever looked up the decibel levels on a Skilsaw? It ranks up there just below a jet engine. It only takes a few plywood cuts for me to get my ears ringing. 

Yes I wear earplugs and safety glasses basically all the time. If I'm doing something like mud and taping drywall, that's quiet enough I don't need them. I remember once taking a class in the carpenters union our instructor told us the average 25 year old carpenter has the hearing of a 50 year old.


----------



## UALocal1Plumber (Jun 19, 2009)

loneframer said:


> I try to wear protection whenever I am using power tools. I have substantial hearing loss in my left ear, some cumulative, most due to a powder actuated nailer fired in an enclosed building with no hearing protection. Fired one shot, ear has been ringing ever since 2001.:furious:


Funny enough, I remember firing a single round from a .45ACP about 4 years ago that single handedly destroyed hearing in my left ear for about a year. It was so loud that it caused physical pain to shoot down my ear and into my neck. So all this BS I get from everyone about hearing protection, I just tell them I can't hear their insults.

Keith


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

I use Howard Leight soft foam ear plugs. They are rated at 33db reduction. I prefer the corded version. So I can tie them to the back of the hardhat strap. So they are right there during the day when needed.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

All the time, for years. I've got some ringing, always have a fan going in the bedroom when it's sleepy time, to drown it out. 

I've got 3 pair of these http://www.amazon.com/3M-WorkTunes-...6882&sr=8-1&keywords=hearing+protection+radio , (shop/trailer/yard work). Makes hearing protection a lot more bearable (on low volume, of course), along with multiple pairs of other muffs, and foam earplugs.

They're not real conducive when working with others, of course.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I picked up a pair of these a few weeks ago.

I think they're a great value. No batteries required. Plugs into your Ipod/MP3 device.

Sound quality is pretty good and they are made well. Good value at $20.

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...word=howard+leight&storeId=10051#BVRRWidgetID


----------



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

loneframer said:


> I picked up a pair of these a few weeks ago.
> 
> I think they're a great value. No batteries required. Plugs into your Ipod/MP3 device.
> 
> ...


That's a good deal. I got two pairs last week: one for work, one for the range.


----------



## instock (Nov 17, 2012)

When I took my chainsaw certification class, they pointed out that noise is a big contributor to fatigue. Fatigue is no fun. And it contributes to other kinds of accidents. 

I have trouble wrapping my brain around the long-term cummulative damage thing, but fatigue is something I can understand! 

I find the plugs to be too annoying to insert, wear, and store. I just slap on earmuffs.


----------



## Stange (Oct 20, 2012)

Earmuffs with FM radio. Funny when the homeowner catches you singing along.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Hey Strange...did you post an intro? And you may want to add a name to a "signature" so we know what to call you.


----------



## Stange (Oct 20, 2012)

I did post an intro a while back. I will fill out a signature right away. lol


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Lol sob


----------



## RAbraker (Jan 26, 2011)

In the last 6 months, I've become a hearing protection convert. All day every day, I've either got plugs in or muffs on, depending on the task. Unless I'm doing something silent, like caulking.

I think it really annoyed my coworker at first, but now he's wearing them more and more too. Maybe we'll both be able to still hear in 30 years.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

Same here. I'm constantly telling coworkers to put on their ear muffs or plugs. The worst sound for me is the shriek of a metal studs chop saw...it kills.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

You guys know that ringing sound a sawblade makes when it leaves the cut? Well I hardly remember it now, because I can't hear it over the ringing in my ears.

Oh, wait, it's the same sound, only I hear it 24/7.

Ear protection is highly recommended by me.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Well damn I thought they just had some new trick they were using that stopped them from doing that nowadays.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

loneframer said:


> You guys know that ringing sound a sawblade makes when it leaves the cut? Well I hardly remember it now, because I can't hear it over the ringing in my ears.
> 
> Oh, wait, it's the same sound, only I hear it 24/7.
> 
> Ear protection is highly recommended by me.


Buy better saw blades.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

J F said:


> Hey Strange...did you post an intro? And you may want to add a name to a "signature" so we know what to call you.


I just call em by their handle:thumbup: HOWSIT Stange:clap:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Buy better saw blades.


Never ran a framing crew, huh? :laughing:

I can't say that I've personally put more than a $15 blade on a wormdrive saw. If I'm the only guy using it, I'll get a complete custom home with a hand cut roof out of it. The blade goes on the saw at the beginning of rafter cutting on every house.

Put that saw in the hands of a four man crew and I might have to change blades every few days.

The worst offense I can remember is a guy who dropped a sheet of sheathing on the ground, grabbed a saw with the blade set full depth and tried to rip 1/2" ply on beach sand. I doubt a better blade would've finished the cut any quicker.:no:

Hearing protection is still highly recommended regardless of blade cost.:thumbup:


----------



## Stange (Oct 20, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I just call em by their handle:thumbup: HOWSIT Stange:clap:


It's good. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

loneframer said:


> Never ran a framing crew, huh? :laughing:
> 
> I can't say that I've personally put more than a $15 blade on a wormdrive saw. If I'm the only guy using it, I'll get a complete custom home with a hand cut roof out of it. The blade goes on the saw at the beginning of rafter cutting on every house.
> 
> ...


They have anti-sing blades.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

Here in NZ people would be looking at you like you were an idiot not using earmuffs or plugs with saws, hammer drills and PATs at the very minimum. Im glad its become a habit for everyone here, most guys have muffs on their hardhats.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

People always said I have selective hearing, then i went for my A license in '04 and failed...the hearing part! 

It's only my left ear, doctor attributed it to smoking. Yes smoking...I drive with the window open about an inch and that whistling noise caused the problem.

So for all you smokers wear hearing protection when driving...everyone else when using tools


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Chris Johnson said:


> People always said I have selective hearing, then i went for my A license in '04 and failed...the hearing part!
> 
> It's only my left ear, doctor attributed it to smoking. Yes smoking...I drive with the window open about an inch and that whistling noise caused the problem.
> 
> So for all you smokers wear hearing protection when driving...everyone else when using tools


So it is healthier to smoke with the windows up?:laughing:


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> So it is healthier to smoke with the windows up?:laughing:


...for your ears.
it gets you no matter what, i guess.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Leo G said:


> They have anti-sing blades.


For the first 9 years of framing, tool/blade acquisitions were not my responsibility. I was an employee that had to pull teeth to get any blade with a complete set of teeth on it. I'd not have known any different anyway.

As an employer, I always had sharp blades on all saws, but was at the mercy of local retailers and store stock....

It's framing for Pete's sake.:laughing:

So what do you recommend for someone who already suffers from Tinitis and nerve deafness? I hear you talking, but I don't understand what you're saying...:blink:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

loneframer said:


> For the first 9 years of framing, tool/blade acquisitions were not my responsibility. I was an employee that had to pull teeth to get any blade with a complete set of teeth on it. I'd not have known any different anyway.
> 
> As an employer, I always had sharp blades on all saws, but was at the mercy of local retailers and store stock....
> 
> ...


A bullet to the head should fix ya right up. :laughing:


----------



## Wylian (Feb 18, 2010)

I bought the 3m earmuffs with radio. It's really good to block out noise, when you can pick up a good station it's nice. Usually, sometimes you are in a station, then you look to the side and the frequency changes.
The thing I didn't like about it, it's too bulky. If anything touches it, since it's plastic, the noise goes through it and right deep into your ear canal.
I still like it, but it's far from perfect.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

I did "discover" you have to pay attention to where you shove your head when you are painting cabs when your wearing those things.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

I recall the few times I've damaged my hearing- 

- 6 hrs with a dremel in a tight space.. (when I was 19). 
- Father decided to use a power actuated tool in a 500 sq foot space without telling me. (did he wear protection? No!)
- SR25 with a muzzle brake 3 feet away. gah, that hurt.

I use mostly these :

http://www.surefire.com/ep3-sonic-defenders.html

they shield out 24db, are comfortable, and you can wear them pretty much all day without too much issue. Its extremely good in mixed job environments, when even though you may not be using something noisy... someone else is. 

Otherwise I just put hearing protection all over the place. Just cheap MSA headsets.


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Have a pair of custom earplugs. They are insanely comfortable. Carry them with me most all the time an use quite often.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

mbryan said:


> Have a pair of custom earplugs. They are insanely comfortable. Carry them with me most all the time an use quite often.


What is her name:whistling


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> What is her name:whistling


Haha... Took me a second I'm not going to lie...


----------

